# What to look for in a hypnotherapist?



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had IBS for as long as I can remember, and was "officially"diagnosed by a G.I. doctor 3 years ago. This month I was also diagnosed with a hiatal hernia. My question is: I had been considering seeing a hypnotherapist to help me with the abdominal pain that I experience frequently with IBS (and now, the hernia).I first heard of hypnotherapy when my son was diagnosed with panic attacks and anxiey over a year ago.(I do not suffer from either of these). He brought home a pamphlet from his psychologist recommending him to visit another psychologist who practices hypnotherapy for not only anxiety disorders, but IBS. He recovered from having panic attacks before his appointment with this hypnotherapist took place.1. What do I look for in choosing a hypnotherapist? How do I choose one?2. Can a hypnotherapist actually help me with controlling pain? 3. How long of a treatment would this be for?Thanks for any help.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello toughjourney and welcome - To answer your questions -1. What do I look for in choosing a hypnotherapist? How do I choose one?Look for a hypnotherapist that has training from an acredited institution, as well as being trained in a specific IBS gut-directed protocol. Ask what their success rate is with IBS patients. There have been many clinical studies over the past 25 years or so showing that hypnotherapy can be very effective for IBS patients - if the protocol is gut-directed or gut-specific. This link has info regarding one such protocol offered by in-person therapists: http://www.ibshypnosis.com/ and a listing of therapists:http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html2. Can a hypnotherapist actually help me with controlling pain?Yes, absolutely. 3. How long of a treatment would this be for?Depending upon the protocol, it would most likely be for a series of 7 - 12 sessions over the course of a few months or so, and depending upon your insurance, can cost upwards of $500 - $1000 or more for the entire protocol. Usually the therapist will give you a recording of the session to take home.Alternatively, there is a very successful recorded protocol used by many of our BB members since 1998 - including myself. That is the gut-specific IBS protocol used in the IBS Audio Program 100 developed in England. The author trains other therapists in this protocol in England. It costs less than one single session of in-person therapy and comes with free ongoing support, and a recording explaining the IBS condition to others. It is very effective for pain- worked better than all the meds and other treatments I took since 1983 with my own IBS. (You can read my journey link below for my story if you want to wade thru it!) You can download it directly to your computer, or you can have the hard-copy sent directly to your home - no appointments, travel or hassles - since I was virtually house-bound with my IBS, this worked very well for me.For more info you can look here http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk or http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndrome or call 877-898-2539 and they will be happy to address any questions or concerns you may have. There are many posts of positive feedback on this forum from folks who have been helped.So there is hope - and I hope this info was helpful to you!







All the best to you in your journey to feeling better...


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

toughjourney said:


> I have had IBS for as long as I can remember, and was "officially"diagnosed by a G.I. doctor 3 years ago. This month I was also diagnosed with a hiatal hernia. My question is: I had been considering seeing a hypnotherapist to help me with the abdominal pain that I experience frequently with IBS (and now, the hernia).I first heard of hypnotherapy when my son was diagnosed with panic attacks and anxiey over a year ago.(I do not suffer from either of these). He brought home a pamphlet from his psychologist recommending him to visit another psychologist who practices hypnotherapy for not only anxiety disorders, but IBS. He recovered from having panic attacks before his appointment with this hypnotherapist took place.1. What do I look for in choosing a hypnotherapist? How do I choose one?2. Can a hypnotherapist actually help me with controlling pain? 3. How long of a treatment would this be for?Thanks for any help.


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Dear Toughjourney,As a psychotherapist myself, I couldn't agree with "cookies 4 Marilyn" more. She's brilliant and really knows her stuff! I just wanted to re-inforce the significance of the IBS Audio 100 Program she referenced. I used it several years ago and cannot begin to tell you the difference it made in my life!Michael Mahoney is a genius when it comes to knowing how to make this condition tolerable. Re: cost. Well,like I said, I'm a therapist by profession and you won't find any of us as inexpensively as the work done by Mike. It can be a long, and costly, experience especially if you don't find one who REALLY knows what they're doing! The efficacy of the program depends totally on you. Follow the directions as he has laid them out and some people report success fairly quickly and others, it may take a wee bit longer. In any case, many have reported continued success long after they finished the program. Oh, I should mention I still listen from time to time not just for the benefit of what he says, but his demeanor and compassion in wanting to help all of us shines through and that is very validating.So, the short version is, I'd invest in the IBS Audio 100 program. Then, Heaven forbid, you "flare up" again, you won't have to track down a therapist again. Oh, and sometimes we get sick and can't get to work...a real bummer for people depending on us to "fix" them. Get the program! It will be the best investment of your life!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome back Goofygut! Thank you so much for your kind words... 'blush'! You are so kind.


----------



## toughjourney (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you both for answering my questions. I will be looking into this audio cd on hypnotherapy as this past week has been really rough. That's why I couldn't get back to you sooner. I did look up the websites and they were very helpful. The psychologist that my son was referred to has been approved to use the standarized hypnosis protocol developed by Dr. Olafur Palsson for treatment of IBS. Although,I am leaning towards the Audio CD, because, like every appointment I make, there is a 50/50 chance that I will actually be able to keep the appointment. (with the psychologist). I like the idea that I can listen to it at home and not stress about whether I will be able to keep an appointment.Thanks again for this information.


----------

